

30 years old and financially doomed - petethomas
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/personal-finance/personal-finance-reader/rob-carricks-reader-30-years-old-and-financially-doomed/article1981612/

======
edandersen
Link to actual PDF source article:
[http://www.kurtismycfo.com/eNewsletter/Canadian%2030%20Year%...](http://www.kurtismycfo.com/eNewsletter/Canadian%2030%20Year%20Olds%20Are%20Screwed.pdf)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
View it in your browser via Zoho office:

[http://viewer.zoho.com/docs/urlview.do?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww....](http://viewer.zoho.com/docs/urlview.do?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kurtismycfo.com%2FeNewsletter%2FCanadian%252030%2520Year%2520Olds%2520Are%2520Screwed.pdf)

